# Problem with banner



## rivelino1978 (May 3, 2008)

after publishing of my website
www.ongberekia.org
this is the message i see.
"This file is not intended to be viewed directly using a web browser. To create a viewable file, use the Preview in Browser or Publish to Yahoo! Web Hosting commands from within Yahoo! SiteBuilder."
please tell me what can the problem?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

rivelino1978,

When I click on your site's link, it comes up just fine. It may be that you're on the PC that's hosting the site and it can't access the site because it's looping back through your router. Try your local server's address instead.

- John


----------



## rivelino1978 (May 3, 2008)

thank 
after my message i tried to modify my index on nvu it's with the banner was resolved.


----------

